# RIP Pepper



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

What a sad story...RIP Pepper.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Omg thats awful  rest in peace<3


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

How tragic! RIP Pepper.


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

How terrible!!! I am so sorry. Poor Pepper.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Poor Pepper...


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

RIP dear Pepper.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

RIP Pepper ...


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

RIP Pepper


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry about Pepper. Love that picture of her walking the horse. Rest in Peace Pepper.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

So sorry about Pepper!


----------



## Mellow (Feb 27, 2010)

Poor Pepper... Rest in peace...


----------



## Murphysmom (Nov 2, 2009)

Poor Pepper, I'm so sorry.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

How sad. I am so sorry. Godspeed Pepper.


----------



## puddinhd58 (Jan 15, 2009)

RIP Pepper... I am sure there are farm animals at the Bridge for him to play with!


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Run free Pepper -


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Very sad indeed.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Pepper will be missed a lot. He can run with Rocket and PJ at the bridge; they will be kind to him. He can sleep in their shadow.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

How sad. I'm sorry.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Pepper*

PEPPER:

REST in peace, sweet one.


----------

